# Gotta love drywall



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

hey whats up everyone, just found this site last night, live in k.c. I was operations manager for large residential drywall company for 7 years and been out on my own for 6 months now. What better time to start company eh?. Doing remodels,few new houses,(not many going up),etc.
After years of what i thought was overwhelming stress from job, I thought wow I can make good money off doing repairs myself,subbing out bigger work and live happpily ever after. Obviously you do hit good licks from repairs sometimes, but for the most part you would have to do ALOT to make any money. Most people freak out when you give them the price and the amount of trips it takes to do it properly. So still trying to figure out my swagger here skillets. Cool site MuDDeR MaN K.C.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard. So are you better off now that your on your own?


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

So far no, went through 401 to pay bills up, put money in new account to get going. Tough road to say the least. Dont feel like material bill ever goes down,,,,,,,,,,,,,but I still excited thinking of the future. Wife resents me for quitting.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

she was like that far before you quit I'm sure  

I have an answer for you, charge more!

Where are you getting your material? low-ball 'em!

you'll learn the ropes soon enough


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

do you tape/coat by hand mudderman or use automatics


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Ouch! The 401k thing sucks, I'm sure you took a hit on that. Well there's a lot here to learn from these guys, also check out contractor talk. I'm in the boat your in, been a contractor for seven years but recently went and got my licenses so as far as everyone knows around here I'm unheard of. I've really been tryin to push the remodeling jobs. Good luck out there. And beware of ******, he's our spell checker, and people don't care too much for questions about pricing. :thumbsup:


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

if im taping it myself its small enough to do by hand, sub out bigger jobs and they are using tools, when i was taping houses we rented our tools from ames, but we ran angles by hand, (I know) just had 10,12, pump had nail spotter but took it back too many screws hanging. i used it on ceiling side angles for k.d. though


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

why? when you could have got the wall side as well with the same effort/time, angle box and head would have paid for itself in time saved wouldn't you think.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh come on you guys! you're so critical!

Honestly, the best and only way you're going to make it is by getting yourself all of the proper tools. Time is the most important thing.

Stop subbing out the work! you're just giving your work away, unless of course you're that busy. The contractors will always be behind, they always are by the drywall stage. Just put your nose to the grind stone and do it all!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Too many ceiling screws hanging? Need to kick the hangers in the balls. Don't put up with it. If you allow hangers to turn out bs once, they'll do it to you every time. Bust off about .02 every time they underperform or switch to a crew that cares about the job enough. Too many hangers out there looking for work.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll come down and hang rock for you. I might have 3 or 4 screws sticking out on a house. I wonder if there doing that, what else are they getting by with. Heck, I even scrap out and sweep up, makes me work look nicer when you keep a clean jobstie.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

rckslash2010 said:


> I'll come down and hang rock for you. I might have 3 or 4 screws sticking out on a house. I wonder if there doing that, what else are they getting by with. Heck, I even scrap out and sweep up, makes me work look nicer when you keep a clean jobstie.


AMEN.

i wish other hangers had the common sense you had.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

a clean jobstie.[/quote]
this sounds like an oxymoron


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ it is an oxymoron


----------

